# cmv



## Jolyons1 (Oct 19, 2011)

We have just had my cmv results back for egg sharing and its come back as positive. Has anyone else had this and still been able to proceed

Thank


----------



## katena (Nov 14, 2007)

Hiya Hun,

Yep... I am cmv positive! Didn't have any issues at all they just matched me with someone who was also positive! (including the sperm donor we used).

Don't worry

Xx


----------



## ♥JJ1♥ (Feb 11, 2006)

Lots of people have acquired cmv by adulthood in fact so it shouldn't delay your matching process, it is harder to be matched when you are a cmv neg recipient looking for a cmv neg egg sharer!
L


----------

